# How long for fridge to be cold again



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

If the door was closed I don't imagine it would take more than 24 hrs.

Mark


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I think most say about 24 hours. You could probably speed up this process by putting snow in a bucket and putting it in the fridge. For sanity reasons don't use yellow snow.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

typically it should cool down in 2 to 3 hours.


----------

